# Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hi Leute,

Ich suche wie so viele hier ein Notebook/Ultrabook. Im Wohnheim werde ich nach wie vor meinen DesktopPc stehen haben, auf dem gezockt wird. Das Notebook muss also nicht zum gamen geeignet sein, vielleicht zock ich wähhrend der Vorlesung mal Half Life aber das wars dann schon 

Eigentlich habe ich nicht viele Anforderungen an mein Notebook, aber spezielle:

-Ganz wichtiger Punkt: Mein Notebook muss in irgendeiner Form ein Metallgehäuse haben. Ich habe mal an einem Hp Elitebook gearbeitet und möchte seither kein Metallgehäuse mehr missen.
-Dadurch dass das Ding an der Uni verwendet wird, sollte der Akku eine akzeptable Laufzeit haben. Optimalerweise ist der Akku wechselbar, denn nach einigen Semestern Dauergebrauch gibt der bestimmt auch mal den Geist auf.
-Es muss eine SSD verbaut sein/eine SSD muss verbaubar sein. Ich hab kein Problem eine SSD zu verbauen, dann aber bitte mit SSD Kaufempfehlung!
-16:9 oder besseres Format muss das Ding haben! Keine Ahnung wie es manche Leute schaffen bei 4:3 zu arbeiten, ich kanns nicht. Auflösung ab FullHD.


Das sind eigentlich alle Anforderungen. Ich habe auch über Apple quatsch nachgedacht, aber eigentlich hab ich von dem Mehrpreis nichts. Ein OS muss nicht installiert sein, ich kann auch gerne Windows selbst draufspielen.

Die restliche Hardware sollte halt nicht "gaming-op", aber trotzdem zeitgemäß sein. Mindestens einmal USB 3.0, wlan-adapter usw. sind denke ich obligatorisch.

Darf gerne auch ein Ultrabook sein! Wenns da was tolles gibt das die Anforderungen erfüllt, warum nicht.

Gefallen hat mir im Mediammarkt das HP ENVY 15-w000ng x360, allerdings erfüllt es meiner Meinung nach keine gute Preisleistung.

Ansonsten fällt mir nicht viel dazu ein, das wär alles.

Vollständigkeitshalber:

Budget: So günstig wie möglich, so teuer wie nötig. 400-800 €
Anwendungsbereich: Mitschreiben an der Uni, einige Entspannende Spiele zum zocken unterwegs (Half Life, Portal 2)
Bildschirmgröße: ab 15", gerne auch 17 oder 18.
Bildschirmauflösung: min. FullHD
Glare/Matt: wurscht
Akkulaufzeit: ab 4 Stunden gerne drüber
Gewicht: - 
Besondere Anforderungen: Metallgehäuse, SSD verbaubar (parallel zur HDD oder nur die SSD ist egal), kein 80er Format (4:3)

Viele Grüße & Danke
Paradoxium

*Edit:*Gerade das HP Pavilion 17-g013ng gefunden. Hat anscheinend kein Metallgehäuse, aber für den aktuellen Preis ganz in Ordnung?


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

16:9 oder besseres Format... wenn bei dir 4:3-Format 80er Jahre ist, was ist dann besser als 16:9?

Ontopic: glaub mir, 17 oder gar 18" willst du nicht in die Uni mitschleppen. Und mit Metallgehäuse gibts das zu dem Preis auch nicht. Da du ja einen Desktop hast würde ich dir sogar zu etwas noch kleinerem als 15" raten.


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> 16:9 oder besseres Format... wenn bei dir 4:3-Format 80er Jahre ist, was ist dann besser als 16:9?



Naja wenn ich alte Fernsehserien schau sind die in 4:3... So ziemlich jeden Desktop Monitor hat mittlerweile ein 16:9 Format. Warum die Notebookhersteller das nicht machen ist mir ein Rätsel.

Von der Optik her machts erstmal keinen so großen Unterschied, aber wenn ich einen Screenshot mache oder mal den Bildschirm abscreene dann hab ich kein 16:9 Format, da fängts schon an. Dann die hässlichen Balken beim Stream schauen... Sag mir wenn ich falsch liege, aber da werd ich verrückt.



flotus1 schrieb:


> Ontopic: glaub mir, 17 oder gar 18" willst du nicht in die Uni mitschleppen. Und mit Metallgehäuse gibts das zu dem Preis auch nicht. Da du ja einen Desktop hast würde ich dir sogar zu etwas noch kleinerem als 15" raten.



Hp hat doch Metallgehäuse für runde 700 €. Gerne darfs auch etwas übers budget raus, aber wenn nicht unbedingt nötig dann nicht.
Als gut dann gerne auch ab 13". Was empfiehlt sich ?


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Asus UX303LA-RO467H Notebook / 13,3" / Intel Core i5-5200U / 8GB / 500GB / Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Es kratzt zwar ziemlich an der Obergrenze des Budgets, sollte aber alle Anforderungen erfüllen. Da das Ding mein eigenes Budget überschreitet habe ich es mir nicht geholt, habe mich aber intensiv damit beschäftigt. Einzige schwäche sind wohl die Boxen, aber wer da von einem Ultrabook viel erwartet. 
Die Eingabegeräte sind auch Geschmackssache, doch ich habs im Saturn ein ähnliches Modell ausprobiert und fand es nicht störend.


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Danke PraetorAce, boxen sind nciht so wichtig werden eh meistens Kopfhörer benutzt.

Eine Sache stört mich aber noch, die HDD. Hab die Erfahrung dass HDD sehr langsam werden, und bei dem kann man die Festplatte wohl nicht wechseln?!


----------



## azzih (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Für Uni irgendwas um die 12 bis maximal 14 Zoll, glaub mir ansonsten schleppst du das nach einer Woche eh nicht mehr mit. Würde das MS Surface Pro empfehlen: Mit dem Stift kann man in PDFs und Powerpoints Notizen machen, was für die Uni sehr praktisch ist und zum Surfen und Tippen taugts auch. Mehr macht man in der Uni dann eh net.


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

So ziemlich alle Notebookhersteller außer Apple stellen (leider) seit Jahen nur noch 16:9-Geräte her. Ich weiß nicht woher du die Info hast dass das anders wäre. Jedenfalls musst du dir keine Sorgen machen wenn du Breitbild für das bessere Format für einen Laptop hältst und kannst aus der gesamten Produktpalette wählen.

Edit: Das Surface Pro (und generell vieles was mehr Tablet als Notebook ist) ist die Ausnahme von dieser Regel


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



Paradoxium schrieb:


> Danke PraetorAce, boxen sind nciht so wichtig werden eh meistens Kopfhörer benutzt.
> 
> Eine Sache stört mich aber noch, die HDD. Hab die Erfahrung dass HDD sehr langsam werden, und bei dem kann man die Festplatte wohl nicht wechseln?!



Stimmt habe ich übersehen. Es gibt auch Modelle mit SSD ab werk. aber soweit ich weiß sind HDD's immer im 2,5" Format in Laptops verbaut. Das lässt sich sehr einfach auf eine SSD Einbauen. sofern du den Laptop aufbekommst. Das weiß ich leider nicht aber auf youtube findet sich da siher etwas. 
Persönlich empfehle ich dir die nochmal etwas teurere Version UX303LB mit dedizierter Grafikkarte und SSD für knapp unter 1000€


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> So ziemlich alle Notebookhersteller außer Apple stellen (leider) seit Jahen nur noch 16:9-Geräte her. Ich weiß nicht woher du die Info hast dass das anders wäre. Jedenfalls musst du dir keine Sorgen machen wenn du Breitbild für das bessere Format für einen Laptop hältst und kannst aus der gesamten Produktpalette wählen.



Achso ja ich hab bei Notebooksbilliger durchgestöbert, und da les ich nicht nur einmal 1600x900 pixel.

Was gefällt dir so besonders an 4:3? Vielleicht denk ich an was gar nicht und es wär doch nützlich.


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Wenn du genau nachrechnest ist 1600x900 exakt ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9 
Breitbild ist natürlich top um Film zu schauen und zu spielen. Zum Arbeiten können etwas weniger breite Formate gerade auf kleinen Bildschirmen die keinen Mehrfensterbetrieb zulassen Vorteile haben.


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn du genau nachrechnest ist 1600x900 exakt ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9



Oh kacke krasser Denkfehler (stell dir hier den Whatsapp Affe vor der sich die Augen zuhält )


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Warum steht 4:3 in irgendwiner Weise zur Debatte? Außer den Panasonic Toughbooks gibts das doch heute gar nicht mehr und die überschreiten ja definitiv das Budget


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ist doch klasse wenn sich die Auswahl möglicher Geräte plötzlich verdoppelt 

Edit: Es gibt ja nicht nur 16:9 oder das vom Aussterben bedrohte 4:3. Apple baut noch 16:10, einige Ausnahmen wie Google mit dem Pixel und manche Convertibles haben 3:2.
Wenn Filme schauen und zocken die Schwerpunkte sind kommt man natürlich an 16:9 nicht vorbei.

Aber genug der Ablenkung, gesucht wird ein Studentennotebook.


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mich basierend auf der UX303 Empfehlung etwas bei Asus umgeschaut, und das UX305 gefällt mir auch sehr gut!

Verbaute SSD und Aluminiumgehäuse, dazu siehts echt schickt aus.

ABER! Ein ganz großes Manko hat das Teil. Es hat einen Prozessor mit 2x800 Mhz.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich habe mich gut über Prozessoren im oberen Taktbereich informiert, aber bei 800 Mhz hab ich echt keine Ahnung, Reicht das für meine Zwecke aus/macht das Sinn?

Das UX305 gefällt mir besonders durch das UHD Display. Für den Preis? Absolut geil! Aber verkraftet die Hardware überhaupt UHD oder ist das eine technische Fehlkonstruktion?

Und noch eine Sache... Es gibt so viele verschiedene Modelle, aber alle sind irgendwie gleich. Speziell bei den zwei hier:

Asus Zenbook UX305FA-FB003H Notebook / 13,3" IPS QHD / Intel Core M-5Y10 / 8GB / 256GB / Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Asus Zenbook UX305FA-FB003H Notebook / 13,3" IPS QHD / Intel Core M-5Y10 / 8GB / 256GB / Windows 8.1 inkl. Office bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das ist doch die gleiche Kiste, wo ist der Unterschied? Leider gibt es auf der Herstellerseite keine Infos zu den Produktbezeichnungen.

Was sind die Meinungen zum UX305?


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Eines davon ist inklusive irgendeiner Office-Lizenz.
800MHZ ist der Basistakt dieser Prozessoren. Siehe dazu wie immer Intel: Intel® Coreâ„¢ M Processors
Wie sich das dann in der Praxis schlägt kannst du hier nachlesen:
Test Asus ZenBook UX305 Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Asus Zenbook UX305FA Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Zunächst einmal nicht QHD (3200 x 1800) mit UHD (3840x2160) verwechseln.
den genauen Unterschied zwishen 305 und 303 habe  ich noch nicht raus. beim 305 ist die Tastatur in der Ausführung nicht beleuchtet
Ansonsten ist das 305 auch echt ein krasses Teil. Wenn der Core M darin verbaut ist, kann er die Auflösung auch befeuern. Die core M Modelle sind besonders stromsparend, aber mit den 800hz wirst du in der Auflösung nicht über einfaches Office hinauskommen.


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Okay das hört sich ja ganz gut an.

Welche Ausführung hat denn Tastenbeleuchtung, weißt du das?

Würde es mir ja gerne ergooglen aber die Produktbezeichnungen werden dermaßen durcheinandergeschmissen, dass da nix zu finden ist. Die Herstellerseite gibt auch nix her


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Leider nein, ich verzweifle daran auch regelmäßig
am besten auf geizhals oder idealo nach den 303ern und 305ern suchen und dann durchklicken

Edit: 

Das ist das ältere Modell des 303 mit gt 840. Es hat "nur" ful hd und beleuchtete Tastatur:
https://geizhals.de/asus-zenbook-ux303ln-r4095h-90nb04r1-m03410-a1204530.html?hloc=de

EIn QDH+ Modell mit beleeuchteter Tastatur scheint es nicht zu geben. Der Sinn und Unsinn von Auflösungen über 200ppi ist umstritten. Ich Persönlich würde die auf 13" auch schon großartige Auflösung in full hd vorziehen und dafür einen i5 und eine Beleuchtete Tastatur haben.
i5 vs core m
Intel Core i5 4210U vs M 5Y70

wenn es ein broadwell i5 sein soll, dann musst du halt noch einen 100er drauflegen (de 303LB gibt es auch mit i7 und 256GB SSD):
https://geizhals.de/asus-zenbook-ux303lb-r4062h-90nb08r1-m00850-a1249393.html?hloc=de

Es scheint in den 303er Modellen ein 2,5" Laufwerk zu geben:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mFQy98rP9I


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Das UX 303LN und 303LB (die mit den Nvidia-Grafikkarten) haben eine Tastaturbeleuchtung.
Das UX303LA und alle UX305 haben zumindest in den Ausführungen die in Deutschland/Europa verkauft werden keine.
Auf die Produktmerkmale die in der Datenbank von Geizhals oder sonstigen Suchmaschinen hinterlegt sind kann man sich im Zweifelsfall nicht verlassen.
Aber auch wenn zwischendurch gespielt werden soll ist so ein "Ultra-ULV" mit nur 4,5W für CPU und Grafik sowieso nicht die erste Wahl.


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ich schwanke im Moment sogar zu Apple...

Dafür würde der preisrahmen auch auf 1000 € erhöht werden. (Vergebt mir meine Schwankungen...)

Aber ist das sinnvoll? Keynote war ja vor kurzem, kommt bald was neues?

Und auch hier ist der Preis stark am schwanken... Ein Pro kostet weniger als ein Air? Und das Air 13" kostet fast gleich viel wie das 11"??? Was ist denn das für eine preispolitik?

Und welches MacBook wäre das geignete für mich? Studentenrabatt würde ich bekommen.


----------



## roulie90 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hi, ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach einem kompakten, leistungstarken Ultrabook um die 1000€. Schau dir mal das Dell XPS 13 an: Dell XPS 13-2015 Notebook 9343-4136 / 13,3" Full-HD / Intel Core i5-5200U / 4GB / 128GB SSD / Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ist das einzige Gerät bis jetzt auf dem Markt, das solch dünne Bildschirmränder hat, auf Kosten schlecht positionierten Webcam allerdings. Durch diese dünnen Ränder hast du den Vorteil, dass das Ultrabook die Maße eines 11" Gerätes hat, aber den 13" Bildschirm. Ist auf jedenfall mal ein Blick wert!


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Die neuen Mac books sind vor kurzem rausgekommen:

Mac 12" ab 1500€
Mac book Pro 13" mit force touch ab 1500€
Das alte Mac book pro 13" mit HDD ab 1200€
Die Mac book Air werden vom DELL XPS 13 in vielerlei hinsicht gebustet (siehe etliche vergleichsvideos auf youtube)


----------



## roulie90 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Die ganzen Macbook haben allerdings keine FullHD Auflösung, was bei 13" jedoch nicht so stark ins Gewicht fällt denke ich. Kommt halt noch drauf an, mit welchem Betriebssystem du besser klar kommst.


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Die Retina 13" Modelle haben 2.560 x 1.600


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



roulie90 schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach einem kompakten, leistungstarken Ultrabook um die 1000€. Schau dir mal das Dell XPS 13 an: Dell XPS 13-2015 Notebook 9343-4136 / 13,3" Full-HD / Intel Core i5-5200U / 4GB / 128GB SSD / Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de



Danke! Ich habe in einem anderen Thread von dem XPS 13 gelesen, das war aber im Februar und da gabs nur die QHD Modelle. Deshalb hab ich auf der Herstellerseite geschaut, und da gabs auch nur die QHD-Modelle. Also das Modell wieder abgehakt! Toll, aber naja jetzt ist wenigstens wieder ein Kandidat mehr im Rennen.

Sind die Herstellerseiten alle so beschissen unaktuell?


----------



## PraetorAce (14. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ja, hab schon mit Dell geschrieben und die meinten die anderen modelle sind ausverkauft. Bei den Händlern findest du dann aber immer noch was.


----------



## flotus1 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Forsischt!!!
Die Dell XPS13 die nicht von Dell direkt kommen haben teilweise deutlich schlechtere Panels verbaut als die wegen denen das XPS13 so beliebt ist.


----------



## roulie90 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Das ist ja mies! Wie kann aber sowas sein? Die Händler verbauen doch keine eigenen Panels...oder liefert Dell welche aus die nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle gekommen sind?^^ Bei so einem Highend Ultrabook dürfte sowas doch gar nicht vorkommen...


----------



## PraetorAce (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hä?! wie geht denn so etwas. Dell lässt Produzieren und verkauft dann an die Händler wie Amazon und Notebooksbilliger. (natürlich über 1000 ecken)
Wo wird denn das gute panel gegen ein schleches ausgetauscht? Das ist ja dann wie ein fake oO

EDIT: roulie90 ist mir zuvorgekommen


----------



## flotus1 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Sollte man meinen. Dass Notebook-Hersteller unterschiedliche Panels ins gleiche Gerät verbauen ist normal. Schon allein um nicht von nur einem Zulieferer abhängig zu sein. Dass dabei solche Schwankungen in der Qualität auftreten sollte tatsächlich nicht sein. Dem Erfolg des XPS13 tat das ja keinen Abbruch.
Man kann es natürlich einfach drauf ankommen lassen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken.


----------



## Paradoxium (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Aber das XPS13 ist doch verglichen zum UX303/305 gar nicht so geil.

Bekomme im 305 die gleichen Spezifikationen für 300 € weniger. Schmaler Bildschirmrand hin oder her.


----------



## PraetorAce (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

genau, da hast du recht. Aber das xps 13 ist halt viel kleiner und sieht schicker aus.


----------



## roulie90 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Bin deswegen auch am überlegen. Das XPS müsste eigentlich weniger kosten, Ich glaube das Asus 305LB gibs auch mit ner 940M, für den gleichen Preis wie das XPS, dann kann man sogar das ein oder andere Spielchen zocken


----------



## flotus1 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ganz schön viel Meinung hier 
Das UX30*5* gibt es nicht mit dedizierter Grafik und auch nur mit 4,5W-Prozessoren. Spielen ist nicht.
Unterschiede zwischen UX30*3* und XPS13 gibt es auch genug die den höheren Preis des Dell rechtfertigen. Vor-Ort-Garantie statt Pickup&return, längere Akkulaufzeit, besserer Support, kleineres Gerät...

Filigrane Ultrabooks sind es jedoch alle die den Studentenalltag nur bei sehr pfleglicher Behandlung einige Jahre überstehen. Auf Notebookcheck.de gab es kürzlich einen Artikel was das ideale Studentennotebook ausmacht. Vieles davon kann ich unterschreiben und muss es so nicht immer wiederholen: Das richtige Notebook für Studenten - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Paradoxium (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Vor-Ort-Garantie statt Pickup&return, längere Akkulaufzeit, besserer Support, kleineres Gerät...



-Vor Ort Garantie ist Müll. Gibt nix schöneres als dem Dhl Kurier das Paket in die Hand zu drücken und nach einer Woche wieder zurückzubekommen
-Längere Akkulaufzeit nach Hersteller eine Stunde. Die Frage ist wie genau die Angaben sind.
-Besserer Support bei Dell ist richtig.
-kleineres Gerät sehe ich nicht als Vorteil. Irgendwo muss man auch noch Tippen können.

Der Beitrag ist gut, danke dafür


----------



## flotus1 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Oh nein, alle die für Vor-Ort-Service mehr bezahlt haben wurden übers Ohr gehauen.
Jetzt wirds mir zu viel Meinung. Ich bin raus.


----------



## Paradoxium (15. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt  Wer Vor-Ort-Service gut findet, der soll das Nutzen.

Ist definitiv der bessere Service. Aber ich wohn in einem kleinen Kaff und hab keine Lust so einen Quatsch zu machen. Ist viel bequemer ein Päckchen zu packen und dem Kurier zu übergeben, das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## roulie90 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hast du dich jetzt eigentlich entschieden?

Bei mir wird es sehr wahrscheinlich das Asus 303LB werden. Will mir das aber vorher noch einmal im Geschäft angucken.


----------



## Tomior (18. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hallo Paradoxium!
Ich bin selber Student und habe mir mein Notebook über die U:book-Aktion gekauft, die jedes Semester stattfindet.
Vielleicht ist da ja dieses Semester auch etwas für dich dabei. 

Link:
Startseite - u:book - UniversitÃ¤t Wien

PS: Das Verkaufsfenster startet in drei Tagen.


----------



## roulie90 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Die Aktion gilt nur für österreichische Unis? Schade...

Von wie viel Ersparnis ist denn hier die Rede?


----------



## Paradoxium (21. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



roulie90 schrieb:


> Hast du dich jetzt eigentlich entschieden?
> 
> Bei mir wird es sehr wahrscheinlich das Asus 303LB werden. Will mir das aber vorher noch einmal im Geschäft angucken.




Hi roulie. 

Hab den Thread hier etwas vergessen.

Wollte mich genau wie du von der Qualität in echt überzeugen, und bin einfach mal in den Media Markt gefahren.
Dort hab ich dann die 15" Modelle gesehen, und gedacht dass es eigentlich Quatsch ist sich so ein Miniteil zu kaufen viel zu teuer.

Klar ich hab 15" statt 13", aber die 2 Zoll schießen den Vogel nicht ab, und die Modelle die ich mir ausgesucht habe, wiegen statt 1,3kg halt 1,8 oder 2. Kein Großer Unterschied.


Im rennen sind momentan:
TOSHIBA Satellite L50D-B-13Q nachträglich aufgerüstet mit SSD = 550€. Die günstige Variante
Toshiba Satellite S50-B-14X auch mit SSD nachträglich. Preisleistungsknüller, aber trotzdem 800€
TOSHIBA Satellite Radius 15 P50WC-10J mit SSD nachträglich. Sieht geil aus und absolut geile Kiste. Aber Sackteuer.

Eines von denen wirds wahrscheinlich (außer jemand hat einen Tipp wie ich günstig an ein MacBook 12 z komme)
Ich tendiere zum S50.

Meinungen hierzu?


----------



## roulie90 (21. September 2015)

*Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Also laut dem Test auf Notebookcheck sind die Scharniere nicht gerade stabil und bis auf den Displaydeckel wird nur Plastik verbaut. Wartungsarbeiten sollen umständlich sein, weil man schwer an die verbauten Teile rankommt. Die Tastatur hat ungleichmäßige Druckpunkte. Das Display ist spiegelnd.

Also so überzeugend klingt das nicht. Mit dem
ASUS Zenbook UX303LN-R4095H (90NB04R1-M03410) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hast du für einen geringen Aufpreis gleich die 256GB SSD verbaut und in allen genannten Punkten wo das Toshiba nicht überzeugt etwas deutlich hochwertigeres und langlebigeres. 

13,3" sind und bleiben einfach die perfekte Größe für die Uni und wiegen auch nur 1,5kg maximal. Ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der dergleichen Meinung ist. Du musst halt schon so einige Abstriche mit dem Toshiba machen, is aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Altadron (22. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ich war die letzten Tage ebenfalls sehr intensiv auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook für meinen Uni-Alltag.

Meine Anforderungen:
- IPS Panel, matt, minimale Helligkeit ~300 cd/m²; für akzeptables Arbeiten auch im Freien
- stabiles Gehäuse bei maximal 1,5 kg Gewicht; für langlebiges und problemloses tägliches Umhertragen
- Akkulaufzeit von mind. 7-8 h; Dauer eines durchschnittlichen Tagesaufhaltes in der Uni
- Auflösung von mind. 1080p; zur Bearbeitung von PDF und Word-Dokumenten gleichzeitig
- maximal 13,3" groß; sehr viel mehr Platz bieten die meisten Vorlesungsräumlichkeiten nicht
- SSD
- mind. i3 oder gleichwertig
- ca. 1000€

Im Vergleich zu den Vorpostern suchte ich also kein Notebook für Spielereien, sondern für reine Produktivität. (Meine persönliche Meinung am Rande: in der Vorlesung sollte eigentlich keine Zeit zum Spielen sein, wenn doch, dann könnt ihr direkt zu Hause bleiben, dann habt ihr genauso viel gekonnt. Gezockt wird zu Hause, aber dann auch richtig und am leistungsfähigen Tower.)

In die engere Auswahl fielen das Dell XPS 13 2015 9343, Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 12 und ASUS Zenbook UX305.

*Dell XPS 13 2015 9343*
ca. 1100€

Pro:
- klein wie ein 11" bei einem erstaunlichen 13,3" Display
- sehr hohe Helligkeit
- sehr lange Akkulaufzeit
- Tastaturbeleuchtung

Contra:
- Akku nicht austauschbar
- automatische Helligkeitsregulierung nicht abstellbar
- sollte besser importiert werden, da unterschiedlicher Panelverbau in USA und D, USA: "SHP1421", D: "Sharp LQ133Z1" (50% weniger Helligkeit)
- folglich US TastaturLayout und Garantiefrage

Das Dell XPS 13 2015 9343 besticht natürlich durch seine unübertroffene Kompaktheit bei gleichwertig großen 13,3" Monitor. Sehr viele User beklagen sich jedoch über die automatische Helligkeitsregulierung. Ich weiß, dass ich persönlich sehr Anfällig bei solchen Dingen bin, zusammen mit den Qualitätschwankungen beim Panel zwischen deutsche und amerikanischen Modellen, habe ich mich dann gegen das Gerät entschieden.


*Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 12 Convertible*
ca. 1.200 €

PRO:
- 360° Tablet-Touch
- Wakom Touchpen
- hohe Helligkeit
- Tastaturbeleuchtung

CONTRA:
- anti-glare Folie, nicht richtig matt
- anti-glare Folie zerkratzt leicht
- fragwürdige Sicherheitspolitik seitens Lenovo

Das Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 12 Convertible bietet die Möglichkeit handschriftliche Notizen in Folien zu machen und es gleichzeitig als Tablet oder Laptop zu verwenden. Allerding trübt die leicht zerkratzbare anti-glare Folie darüber hinweg, die das glossy Panel auch nur zu einem semi-glossy Panel macht. Zum Arbeiten im Freien also nicht gerade tauglich und bei häufiger Nutzung des Touchpen doch eher fragwürdig. Fragwürdig ist auch die Sicherheitspolitik, wie auf Reddit nachzulesen ist, setzte Lenovo bereits 2 mal eine Sionage Methoden ein.


*ASUS Zenbook UX305/303*
ca. 800-1000€

PRO
- hohe Helligkeit
- Preisleistungsmäßig ungeschlagen
- wahlweise als reines Produktionsgerät mit lüfterlosem Verbau oder auch zum Spielen geeignet dann mit Lüfter aber beleuchteter Tastatur
- wahlweise WQHD+ oder FHD Auflösung
- lange Akkulaufzeit

CONTRA
- ???

Das ASUS Zenbook UX305/303 ist für seinen Preis ungeschlagen und entspricht vollständig den Anforderung für den Uni-Alltag. Je nach Bedarf kann das Gerät auch das eine oder andere Spiel abspielen. Für mich glänzt es jedoch mit seiner WQHD+ Auflösung (für bequemes multitasking) , dem matten hellen Bildschirm (zusammen mit der langen Akkulaufzeit kann man damit auch im Sommer auf dem Uni-Campus die Sonne genießen und gleichzeitg arbeiten), und dem lüfterlosen Verbau (damit stört man auch die Kommilitonen in der Bibo nicht). Meine Wahl ist getroffen.


----------



## roulie90 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Sehr gute Zusammenfassung, danke dafür!

Das XPS wäre wirklich das Nonplusultra. Todschickes, bisher einmaliges Design mit dem Display, woran sich andere Hersteller in Zukunft hoffentlich ein Beispiel nehmen werden. Top Verarbeitung mit dem Alucase und der Carbonauflage. Leider lehnt es sich zu sehr an Apples Preispolitik an, vor allem sind die Preise über den Dell Shop eine Frechheit. Wenn man aber mit dem Panel sichergehen will, bleibt einem keine andere Wahl.

Bin auch vollkommen deiner Meinung, dass man im Moment nichts besseres von der Leistung und Qualität her bekommt für den Preis, als das ASUS.


----------



## Paradoxium (24. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Okay, ich muss den Thread nochmal umkrempeln.

Ich habe in den nächsten Tagen eine wichtige Zahlung zu tätigen, die mich leider momentan vollkommen ausknockt. Ich werde auch auf weiteres keine großen Summen für ein Notebook zur Verfügung haben. Meine Eltern werden mir das Notebook zahlen, können aber natürlich auch nicht einfach so 1000 € für das Asus aufbringen.

Deshalb wird ein Notebook so günstig wie möglich gesucht. Ab sofort auch gerne mit Plastikgehäuse!

Die Leistungsdaten sind relativ wurscht. 4Gb ram sollte es schon haben, der Prozessor sollte nicht abschmieren und auch wenigstens 3 Jahre lang alles was Office betrifft verkraften.

SSD muss auch sein, gerne aber als Nachrüstung + der Akku sollte schon 6 Stunden halten!


----------



## roulie90 (24. September 2015)

*Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ganz klar das hier:

20DSS0W600 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad[emoji768] L450 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

SSD+14" Fullhd IPS Panel+i3+Aufrüstung auf 8gb umsonst+6 Zellen 47Wh Akku+sogar M.2 Modul zum Aufrüsten+unter 2Kg

Mit deinem Ima-Nachweis sparste da ne Menge Kohle. Brauchst nur noch ne Tasche(eventuell) und ein BS, was du aber von deiner Uni günstig, oder umsonst(ist bei mir so) kriegen solltest.


----------



## Paradoxium (25. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Gehts nicht günstiger 
Kann dann auch 15,6 Zoll sein


----------



## roulie90 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Mit den größeren Laptops habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Kann dir aber nur sagen, dass es darunter mit einer Neuanschaffung deutliche Abstriche bei beim Display, RAM, Gewicht, Akku und auch der SSD gibt. 
Das einzige, was noch akzeptabel wäre, meiner Meinung, ist das Acer Aspire E5
Acer Aspire E5-571-512K (NX.ML8EG.034) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber da sollte vielleicht noch jemand anderes seine Meinung, Erfahrung dazu schreiben.


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

WENN man sich für diesen Acer entscheidet sollte man hier zuschlagen: https://www.cyberport.de/cyberdeals
Das Thema wie man so billig wie möglich an ein ausreichend Leistungsfähiges und haltbares Notebook für den Studentenalltag kommt hatten wir glaube ich auch schon im Verlauf dieses Threads. Meine Empfehlung ist da nach wie vor das T420.


----------



## Paradoxium (25. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Das T420 wird gar nicht mehr richtig zum kauf angeboten... Hast du nen Geizhals Link?

Was ist denn mit dem hier: Lenovo Z50-70 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## flotus1 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Dass du keine T420 bei Geizhals gelistet findest liegt daran dass es die nur noch als Gebrauchtgeräte gibt. Händler dafür wären z.B. Lapstore, nbwn, Luxnote, Thinkspot, Notebookgalerie...
Was übrigens passieren kann wenn man ein filigranes Consumer-Ultrabook wie das UX303 für den Studentenalltag missbraucht kann man hier sehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/407919-asus-ux303l-probleme.html


----------



## roulie90 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ok das ist echt übel, dachte von der Verarbeitung her wäre es stabiler:/


----------



## Paradoxium (26. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Mir bleibt das zum Glück erspart, werde wohl das Acer das auf Seite 5 vorgeschlagen wurde nehmen.

Ich verarbscheue zwar Apple, aber wer in dem Preisbereich ein Notebook will, sollte zum Macbook 12 Zoll greifen. Hat mich schon vorher überzeugt, aber ein Bekannter hats und ist richtig gut zufrieden damit.


----------



## roulie90 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Spare lieber nicht am falschen Ende.

Habe mir jetzt das L450 bestellt mit kostenlosem 8GB upgrade. Hat mir einfach das beste Gesamtpaket geboten. Mittwoch soll es geliefert werden.


----------



## Paradoxium (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Was hast jetzt gezahlt?

Ändert sich was am Preis mit dem Imma Nachweis? 598 sind zu viel für mich.

Außerdem: ist der 6 Zellen Akku dabei? In der Beschreibung steht Optional.


----------



## roulie90 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hab mir noch die Ultra Messenger Tasche dazu bestellt und bin dann bei 655€ insgesamt gelandet. Den Preis kriegst du nur mit Nachweis. 

Für "normale" Kunden kostet es sonst mit identischer Ausstattung 750€ und dann hast du auch nur 4GB verbaut, also ein fairer Deal wie ich finde für die Leistung die man bekommt. 

Einziges manko ist die erschwerte Wartung im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern.

Der 6 Zellen Akku mit 47Wh ist dabei, es gibt noch einen mit 72Wh. Aber auch der kleinere reicht für über 6 Stunden Office und bisschen Surfen locker aus.

Nimm dir lieber jetzt ein bisschen mehr zur Hand, oder frag Verwandte zur Unterstützung, und hol dir was qualitativ hochwertigeres und langlebigeres wie diese Acer Schleudern. 

Siehst ja, dass sogar die teuren Ultrabooks nicht die besten sind, anhand von flotus1's Link.


----------



## Paradoxium (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Okay... Werd mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Aber wo steht dass 8Gb verbaut werden?


----------



## TheLo0s (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



roulie90 schrieb:


> Hab mir noch die Ultra Messenger Tasche dazu bestellt und bin dann bei 655€ insgesamt gelandet. Den Preis kriegst du nur mit Nachweis.
> 
> Für "normale" Kunden kostet es sonst mit identischer Ausstattung 750€ und dann hast du auch nur 4GB verbaut, also ein fairer Deal wie ich finde für die Leistung die man bekommt.
> 
> ...



Wäre geil wenn du dann mal berichtest ob das L450 was taugt oder nicht  Bin nämlich auch am überlegen und mir noch nicht sicher ob ich den Aufpreis für das T450(s) investieren soll...


----------



## roulie90 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



Paradoxium schrieb:


> Okay... Werd mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Aber wo steht dass 8Gb verbaut werden?



Das ist eine Aktion von Campuspoint, solange der Vorrat reicht. Wenn du es in den Warenkorb legst, wird es dir angezeigt, dass auf 8Gb aufgerüstet wird und mit 0€ berechnet. Das steht unter den Produktbildern.

Werd ich machen TheLo0s. Das T450 hat eine bessere Ausstattung und ist etwas leichter, aber von der Verarbeitung her scheint es gleich zu sein.


----------



## flotus1 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ein paar Unterschiede zum T450s gibts schon noch. Der Plastikanteil im L450 ist deutlich höher, ebenso wie das Gewicht (beim Gewichtsvergleich auf die Akkukonfiguration achten).
Das T450s hat außerdem neben dem wechselbaren Akku zusätzlich einen internen 3-Zellen Akku wodurch man einerseits längere Laufzeiten hat aber vor Allem im Betrieb den externen Akku wechseln kann.
Das FullHD IPS Display im T450s ist auch um Welten besser als das im L450. Und es sind schon 3 Jahre Vor-Ort-Service statt einem Jahr Bring-in dabei. Undundund...

Ist das Alles den Aufpreis fürs T450s wert? Geschmackssache, denn man bekommt das ähnlich gute T440s inzwischen für unter 700€ auf ebay.



TheLo0s schrieb:


> Wäre geil wenn du dann mal berichtest ob das L450 was taugt oder nicht  Bin nämlich auch am überlegen und mir noch nicht sicher ob ich den Aufpreis für das T450(s) investieren soll...



Hier hat doch schon jemand ein Review zum L450 geschrieben.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...icht-lenovo-thinkpad-l450.html?highlight=l450  Und bei Notebookcheck gibts auch ausführliche Tests zu beiden Modellen.


----------



## roulie90 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Danke für die Infos, kennst dich ja gut aus. Ich habe nur für um die 600€ kein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gefunden für ein Neugerät. Hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## TheLo0s (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Ein paar Unterschiede zum T450s gibts schon noch. Der Plastikanteil im L450 ist deutlich höher, ebenso wie das Gewicht (beim Gewichtsvergleich auf die Akkukonfiguration achten).
> Das T450s hat außerdem neben dem wechselbaren Akku zusätzlich einen internen 3-Zellen Akku wodurch man einerseits längere Laufzeiten hat aber vor Allem im Betrieb den externen Akku wechseln kann.
> Das FullHD IPS Display im T450s ist auch um Welten besser als das im L450. Und es sind schon 3 Jahre Vor-Ort-Service statt einem Jahr Bring-in dabei. Undundund...
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich mir schonmal durchgelesen... Bin aber immer noch unentschlossen... Das T440s fällt wegen dem Touchpad raus, hätte schon gerne Tasten für den Trackpoint 
Alternativ bin ich noch mit dem X250 am überlegen, gibts neu in der Config mit i3 und IPS (nicht FHD) für 800€ und mit FHD für 900€... Was meint ihr, ist FHD auf 12,5 Zoll wirklick sinnvoll und reicht vorallem der i3? In meinem alten Macbook pro 13 (early 2011) hatte ich auch nur ein HD Display und empfand das nicht als schlechte Auflösung?

Anwendung bei mir... Hauptsächlich Uni, also mitschreiben und surfen  mangels Steckdosen ist die Akkulaufzeit sehr wichtig!

Hier mal die Links:
20CLS2LJ00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® X250 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen (SSHD - HD)
20CLS5N500 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® X250 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen (SSD - FHD)

Sorry wenn ich mich jetzt hier voll einklinke, aber passt ja mit ins Thema


----------



## flotus1 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ich weiß ja nicht was der TE davon hält dass du seinen Thread kaperst 
Er sucht ja inzwischen in einem anderen Preisbereich. Vielleicht wäre es doch besser du öffnest einen eigenen Thread.

Touchpads mit Tasten kann man jedenfalls inzwischen problemlos nachrüsten. Und um in der Vorlesung mitzuschreiben (wie auch immer manche das hinbekommen???) und zu surfen ist der aktuelle I3 fast schon OP.


----------



## roulie90 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Nach etlichen Seiten und zahlreichen Vorschlägen müsste sich der TE ja bald entschieden haben. Bin schon gespannt, ob die Vernunft, oder der Geiz siegt


----------



## Paradoxium (28. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ich bin noch an der "großen" Entscheidung dran 

@TheLo0s tob dich ruhig in meinem Thread aus, der bietet so viele Facetten, ich glaube wenn jemand anderes hier mietliest kann er viel Information dazugewinnen.
Wenn dich die Unübersichtlichkeit nicht stört, nur zu


----------



## Paradoxium (29. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Also ich habe mich entschieden!

Es wurd ein Hp EliteBook 820!

Hab die Kiste billig als Vorführware bekommen, 505€ hat mich der Spaß gekostet. Vielleicht liege ich falsch, aber ich glaube neu ist kein Elitebook unter 1300€ zu haben. Vor Ort Garantie bis 2017 habe ich auch noch.


----------



## roulie90 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Wie ist denn die Ausstattung? Hast du noch eine SSD mit dabei?

Das Display ist aber schon um einiges schlechter als die von den hier empfohlenen Lenovos.


----------



## flotus1 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Pssst ruhig jetzt. Wenn er sich nach 7 Seiten zu einer Entscheidung durchgerungen hat wird nicht nachgetreten


----------



## roulie90 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

xD ok, aber die Ausstattung würde ich gerne noch wissen. Gibt ja zig verschiedene Versionen vom 820.


----------



## Paradoxium (29. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Hab ne SSD dazubestellt.

Hatn i5 4300U drin, 4Gb Ram, verbaute 320Gb Festplatte. Hd Graphics 4400 sind glaub drin.

Ja das Panel mag nicht das allerbeste sein, aber dafür Akkulaufzeit angeblich max 13,5 h, im Office Betrieb mit Funksendern an 8-10h.
Außerdem hats den hier so hochgepriesenen Vor-Ort service dabei, deshalb bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## roulie90 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Naja ist ja doch ähnlich wie das empfohlene L450 geworden, nimmt sich sicher nicht viel.

Hauptsache du bist jetzt glücklich! 

Viel Spaß und Zufriedenheit damit


----------



## Paradoxium (30. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Danke wünsch ich dir mit dem L450 auch. Und komm gut durchs Studium


----------



## TheLo0s (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Moin Leute,
bei mir wird es langsam auch ernst und ich werd immer heißer aufs T450s (14" passen besser als die 12,5 des X250)... Der studentische Geldbeutel ist natürlich eher begrenzt und ich werde vermutlich ein gebrauchtes kaufen. Hab mich jetzt schonmal ein wenig im Netz umgesehen und mir ist aufgefallen das nur bei ganz wenigen die Rechnungen mit dabei sind. Es wird immer darauf verwiesen das die Garantie über die Seriennummer läuft.

Aber wie kann ich mich jetzt davon überzeugen das mir keine geklauten Geräte angedreht werden?
Kann man anhand der Seriennummer bei Lenovo etwas herrausfinden? 

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch was, ansonsten werd ich für die Frage ein neues Thema erstellen


----------



## flotus1 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Die Herstellergarantie seitens Lenovo ist tatsächlich ans Gerät und nicht an den Käufer gebunden. Soweit also problemlos beim Gebrauchtkauf.
Wenn ein privater Verkäufer auf Anfrage nichtmal eine Kopie der Rechnung beilegen kann liegt tatsächlich der Verdacht in Richtung Hehlerware nahe. Da im Zweifelsfall lieber auf ein anderes Angebot ausweichen.
Falls du auf das eine Angebot bei ebay anspielst: da wäre es ungemein wichtig vor dem Kauf herauszufinden ob das FullHD-Panel oder nur das deutlich schlechtere HD+ Panel verbaut ist. Mit letzterem wäre das kein gutes Angebot, egal ob mit oder ohne Rechnung.
Edit: ist HD+, vergiss das Angebot

Das Angebot bei Campuspoint für ein T450 (ohne s) für 999€ kennst du? So viel schlechter als das T450s ist das nicht. Hauptsächlich ist bei diesem Angebot die Garantie beschnitten.
20BUS45100 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® T450 für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen


----------



## TheLo0s (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

War jetzt nicht auf ein spezielles Angebot bezogen, das ist mir nur allgemein aufgefallen bei den Thinkpads (auch beim X250/X240/T440s). Das Problem ist irgendwie, das bei einem Großteil der Geräte keine Rechnungen dabei sind. Könnte natürlich mit der an die Seriennummer verknüpften Garantie zu tun haben das die Leute die Rechnungen nicht aufheben. Irgendwie komisch ist es aber schon.

Das T450 fällt wegen dem Display raus, das soll deutlich dunkler sein. Laut Notebookcheck nur irgendwas um 170cd/m².

Ich glaub ich probier einfach mal mit Lenovo Kontakt aufzunehmen und frag direkt nach wie ich das prüfen kann. Falls ich eine vernünftige Antwort bekomm, teil ich euch die natürlich mit.


----------



## flotus1 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Dass das Display im T450 so schlecht abschneidet liegt daran dass Notebookcheck hier die HD+ Variante getestet hat.
Im T450 mit FullHD steckt das gleiche Panel wie im T450s mit FullHD. Und umgekehrt, im T450s mit HD+ steckt das selbe miese Panel das Notebookcheck am T450 zu Recht bemängelt hat.
Deshalb Augen auf beim Display, ein T450s mit HD+ Panel ist keine passende Kombination.


----------



## TheLo0s (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Dass das Display im T450 so schlecht abschneidet liegt daran dass Notebookcheck hier die HD+ Variante getestet hat.
> Im T450 mit FullHD steckt das gleiche Panel wie im T450s mit FullHD. Und umgekehrt, im T450s mit HD+ steckt das selbe miese Panel das Notebookcheck am T450 zu Recht bemängelt hat.
> Deshalb Augen auf beim Display, ein T450s mit HD+ Panel ist keine passende Kombination.



Du hast recht, hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Dann wäre das tatsächlich auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## roulie90 (3. Oktober 2015)

*Suche Notebook für meine Anforderungen für Uni/Studium*

Ich muss mich hier nochmal melden, nachdem ich einige Tage mein L450 testen konnte.

Ich muss sagen, ich wurde sowohl von der Verarbeitung, als auch von der Leistung her positiv überrascht. Obwohl das Gehäuse komplett aus Plastik besteht, bis auf die sehr stabilen Scharniere, macht es durch Wahl und Verarbeitung dieses einen wertigen Eindruck. Hier wird nirgends dieses billige, knarzende Klavieroptikplastik verwendet.

Zu der Ergonomie brauch ich nicht viel sagen. Lenovo wird hier auf jedenfall nicht umsonst immer wieder für die Tastatur, den Trackpoint und das Touchpad gelobt. Kein Vergleich zu den anderen Schüsseln, die ich alle bei MM und Saturn getestet hab.

Die Displaygröße von 14" in Verbindung mit der FullHD Auflösung und IPS Panel ist perfekt! Genug Platz zum arbeiten und die Symbole und Schriften sind nicht zu klein, oder zu groß. Man kann es bequem im Sitzen, oder Liegen auf dem Schoß ablegen und so arbeiten. Dabei ist es auch leicht genug, um es an einer Ecke zu greifen und hochzuheben mit seinen knapp 2Kg, ohne dass es sich verwindet.

Ab dem 6 Zellen Akku steht dieser etwa 1cm aus dem Gehäuseboden heraus, wodurch man beim arbeiten auf einem Tisch schon eine angenehmere Schreibposition hat durch die Anwinkelung. Über die Laufzeit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich erst zwei komplette Ladezyklen hatte. Wenn man nur Videos schaut bei halber Helligkeit kommt man auf ca 3-4 Stunden. Als ich nur mit Office im Flugzeugmodus gearbeitet hab, wurde mir von Windows ca 7-8 Stunden angezeigt.

Worüber ich etwas sorgen hatte, war die Leistung des i3. Unerwarteter Weise hatte ich aber nie das Gefühl, dass dieser nicht ausreichen würde. Videostreaming, mehrere Tabs geöffnet und noch eine Datei gleichzeitig kopieren waren kein Problem. Spiele habe ich eigentlich bis auf vielleicht C&C, oder AoE II nicht vor darauf zu zocken, wofür er aber noch locker ausreichen sollte.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden für den Preis von 600€, den man als Student bekommt. 
Hier noch die Specs:

Lenovo L450
14" FullHD IPS
i3 5005U
8GB RAM
192GB SSD
6 Zellen 48Wh Akku


----------

